# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week??? 1-26-14



## vintage2wheel (Jan 26, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???

Post some pics and and tell us the story behind the find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jd56 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just a set of NOS Schwinn Spitfires










Oh and some fenders I think that came of a hollywood for my Hornet. Need to remove the top front fender mounting tab and redrill but still a close match to the green for the moment.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 26, 2014)

I found this 40 schwinn Hollywood at the LBC cycle swap this morning.  The paint is mostly original except for the tank and light cover 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 26, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> I found this 40 schwinn Hollywood at the LBC cycle swap this morning.  The paint is mostly original except for the tank and light cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow... Someone sure stripped that poor gal.... Jesus .... Anyways still dig the paint!.. What are your plans with it?


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 26, 2014)

*I don't know yet.*

I picked it up with the intent of finishing the bike and giving it to my wife.  At the same time I'm burned out and not in the mood of starting another project.  She already has a really nice Hollywood so It's most likely going up in the rafters until I figure out what I want to do with it.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 26, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> I found this 40 schwinn Hollywood at the LBC cycle swap this morning.  The paint is mostly original except for the tank and light cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jd56 (Jan 26, 2014)

Why am I drawn to all these girls Schwinns? 
I'm going to guess that is a white frame with blue then red pinstripping. Do love the red white and blue combos.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TammyN (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 28, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Why am I drawn to all these girls Schwinns?
> I'm going to guess that is a white frame with blue then red pinstripping. Do love the red white and blue combos.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Black.....?


----------



## jd56 (Jan 29, 2014)

Black??
Looks like a dark Navy Blue.
White with black and red highlights, like the blue idea better.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2014)

*Fyi ........*

Ivory with Blue paint with red pinstripes ... I was too late to grab this deal of a ladies Schwinn .... nice grab Joey


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks frank.   
I found this one in my rafters.  I was going to build a klunker MB but I decided to build it as it was.   Frame, fork and rims are from 36.  Crank and sprocket are from a Flying Merkel, persons early red pedals and an original condition troxel saddle that I haven't had time to recover.  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 29, 2014)

Cool bike man.  Let it ride.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 29, 2014)

*1948 Schwinn New World*

Got it from a caber and already put some miles on it. Smooth, quick off the line and very fun to ride.  Great paint too.  
I added the truss rods.  I know, I know.  But I like them and I'm the dude riding it.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 29, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> Thanks frank.
> I found this one in my rafters.  I was going to build a klunker MB but I decided to build it as it was.   Frame, fork and rims are from 36.  Crank and sprocket are from a Flying Merkel, persons early red pedals and an original condition troxel saddle that I haven't had time to recover.
> 
> 
> ...




I'd like to see what else is in your rafters!  Love these straight bars with the straight down tube.  Looks like a sweet project.


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 29, 2014)

*Ride or die!!*

I'm taking it out tomorrow for a 30 mile ride up the Riverbed. I'm taking some tools and a couple fresh tubes just to play it safe.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 29, 2014)

that sounds like my kind of ride.  Just like the kids did that originally owned these sweet machines.  Take some photos!!


----------

